
A JavaScript game in 1024 bytes - roryisok
http://marijnhaverbeke.nl/js1k/
======
roryisok
I am absolutely blown away by this. it makes me feel completely inadequate as
a coder. I don't think I could write this game _at all_ , let alone make it
fit into 1024 bytes. And I've been working with JS for a decade.

